# will M3 wheels fit on a 330i?



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm new to this page and so far I like what I have seen. I am a huge bimmer fan, as I own one, however, my only thing has been to change the stock rims just to have a new appearance. So, my big question is would anyone know if a new model M3 rims will fit on my 2002 330i? The M3 rims are 8x18 front and 9x18 back. I really like the M3 look and I want to install them. What are your thoughts?

-Metro

-------
2002 330i, premium, sport, xenon, auto.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Allegedly, the fronts from a M3 will fit on your car all around, but the rears are too wide without fender modification.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

mtbscott said:


> Allegedly, the fronts from a M3 will fit on your car all around, but the rears are too wide without fender modification.


I think it's more of an offset issue rather than width issue. I have 18x9s on my car and they fit fine. If they were the M3 wheels though, I'd definitely have issues.

So, yes, get four front wheels from an M3 and it'll be okay.


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

doeboy said:


> I think it's more of an offset issue rather than width issue. I have 18x9s on my car and they fit fine. If they were the M3 wheels though, I'd definitely have issues.
> 
> So, yes, get four front wheels from an M3 and it'll be okay.


hmmm...what exactly is the offset? also, if your rims are 18x9 and the M3 are the same size, how would they be different? I'm really interested in which 18x9 you have. could you please post a picture? or tell me where I can see these rims you have? I''ll help me a lot in deciding. thanks


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

bmwisfast said:


> hmmm...what exactly is the offset? also, if your rims are 18x9 and the M3 are the same size, how would they be different? I'm really interested in which 18x9 you have. could you please post a picture? or tell me where I can see these rims you have? I''ll help me a lot in deciding. thanks


The M3 18x9 is ET26 which means it sticks out way too much.
My rear BBS wheels are 18x9 ET45 which works just fine.

Here's an explanation of offset from Tire Rack's site:
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/offset.htm


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

doeboy said:


> The M3 18x9 is ET26 which means it sticks out way too much.
> My rear BBS wheels are 18x9 ET45 which works just fine.
> 
> Here's an explanation of offset from Tire Rack's site:
> http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/offset.htm


AAhhhhhh...I see..thank you for that explanation. also, which rims did you get? I was looking on tirerack and there are a couple of choices for BBS.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

bmwisfast said:


> AAhhhhhh...I see..thank you for that explanation. also, which rims did you get? I was looking on tirerack and there are a couple of choices for BBS.


BBS REs... :bigpimp:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> BBS REs... :bigpimp:


Alright Doeboy, this is the first I've heard about new wheels for your car. Where the heck are the pics?!? :slap:


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> Alright Doeboy, this is the first I've heard about new wheels for your car. Where the heck are the pics?!? :slap:


Yeah !!!  I wanna see the pics too :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:rofl: :bigpimp: 

I is too poh to get a decent camera (or fix my existing one)... 

so this is all I have at the moment.... :eeps:


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: :bigpimp:
> 
> I is too poh to get a decent camera (or fix my existing one)...
> 
> so this is all I have at the moment.... :eeps:


niiiiiice. thankx Doeboy. and those are really 9" wide in the rear? how's the handling compared to the stock rims? any difference?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

bmwisfast said:


> niiiiiice. thankx Doeboy. and those are really 9" wide in the rear? how's the handling compared to the stock rims? any difference?


Yep... 9" wide in the rear. I don't know about handling yet... still braking in the tires... turn-in response does seem a bit quicker though...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: :bigpimp:
> 
> I is too poh to get a decent camera (or fix my existing one)...
> 
> so this is all I have at the moment.... :eeps:


:tsk: Those are nice, I think  It's hard to say... I guess I'll see them at the Fest


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> :tsk: Those are nice, I think  It's hard to say... I guess I'll see them at the Fest


ok, one last thing, I see these people selling M3 style rims on e-bay for like 700 bucks all 4. They are replicas; so how good do you think they are? cuz I seriously don't think they use the same forging technique or materials.


----------

